# baseboard heater not working



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

i have a metal baseboard heater that hot water heats, that is not working. the heater is cold. where do i start and where to look at to fix it?

thanks


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Is there zone valves installed? If so see if it is getting power.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

make sure the circulator is working. My first guess is to think there is air in the system. Is there a bleeder value at the end of the baseboard heat. if so turn the heat up and open the bleeder valve until all the air gets bled.


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

i turned the valve and i didnt hear any air come out. i'm guessing it was the bleeding valve ( had a hex fitting with a flathead sticking though to turn).


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

is it on a zone from other rooms or zoned by itself if the rest of the house is warm and thats cold in there something is controlling it.


----------



## bobcatnj (Jan 5, 2008)

what do you mean by zoned.its in the hallway. the water supply from the basement is tapped into the black pipe thats runs the perimeter of the basement on that side. the water line to the baseboard when i checked the valve was warm.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

zones are created when sections are seperated in the plumbing and controlled by electric valves, ie zone valves. they r controlled by thermostats, if there is a zone valve and it does not open the u have no heat. Now that u opened the bleed valve,you will have to bleed that line once u get the water flowing. Follow the pipes to the boiler and if there is more than one you should see small squarish "blocks" that pipes run thru. on each one there is a manual way to open it. Open the valve manually then check when heat is called to see if water is flowing, if it does than u have a zone valve problem. Also if u get the water flowing put small pan under end with bleeder and open it untill u get strait water flowing out. You may not hear the air dont close it till u get water running out.
If this is the only baseboard than also check what BuletBob said about circulator pump, if that is not working than nothing will work. CHECK the circulator first


----------

